# BibleGrove GP-40 shop project



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

The previously ran and newly acquired GP-40 in Burlington Northern flavor entered the shop at BibleGrove back in January of this year! It is the 2nd engine we have repainted and converted to Revo/Battery control. I highly recommend NOT leaving a project like this at extended periods of time!















Maximus the supervisor








This engine was a real pain to disassemble!
































Nothing done from January to October!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

What "tips" on disassembly would you pass on to others? 

I'll put them on my site as benefit to other people in the same situation. 

Regards, Greg 

p.s. nice looking paint job!


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Freeze the shell to make the factory glue more brittle and pop off easier with an x-acto (Jerry Barnes) I pushed the little round bulbs (headlights) out with a rounded little piece of wood and they did not break, surprisingly, considering how hard you have to push! 
Use this picture that shows how the cab comes apart. This took me a while to figure out. The grey cab floor, seats etc. are super glued to the cab nose! I left this assembled and masked it for paint.
The whole front headlight assembly w/number boards was pryed off, breaking 2 of the 4 lil tabs, this had to be done to get the headlamps pushed out as mentioned above.
The fuel cell has "click tabs" in the middle of each side that hold it in place (totally hidden) use a super thin scew driver or strong Xacto and insert in the center on each end to release. I will try and post a pic of this tomorrow


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Finished! is it real or G scale?[/b]


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Is the lettering Decal? 

What did you do for the Number boards? Do they still light up ? 

JJ


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Water decals and YES the number boards light up just great! See my FB page for more JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

John, You and I should start a -"09- club!! ha 

I built a SD70, painted and lettered in Dec of '08, for an "attempt" at the "Worlds Longest Model Train" Runs, in March of '09 ! Hence,..... 

Its is painted similar to a UP Heritage unit, and numbered as "UP 2009" on the cab sides. 

WE both bought GP40's last winter! Mine is still packed for a later rebuild, and came green and black like yours! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Funny Dirk... but I am now on to 2010 baby! Maybe I will actually get caught up to real time some day? lol


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

1st GP38-2 on the left (Big crash off trestle at Marty's 2010) 
and recent GP-40
Sisters in sequence, respectively.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

My next UP version "would" have been 2010, but one day I saw the new Boy Scout Heritage, a Dash -9 unit go by, and said pick a different number!! I have a set of book-end locos to build that I have saved matching numbers for! 

Most of mine match real locos I see go past my property! So they vary widely. 

Will the crashed loco - live again? John's fault,.... oh my...... I thought he was asleep! haha... 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

OK,.... your crash was in 2010, so it was repaired then! great!! 

I read - this year... mine boobo 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good John.


----------

